# Vim key mapping



## sininen (Nov 4, 2013)

Hello,

the equal/plus and minus/underscore on the numbers row are broken. I want to assign some other key, say the arrow keys, to produce those characters in insert mode in Vim until I buy a new keyboard. 

I tried searching on Google and found nothing. I've read Vim's key-codes help and it doesn't include those key, only says keys like <kMinus>, <kPlus> for the keypad but the keypad has no equal nor underscore keys so I can't manage with it.

How can I make the arrow key (<Up>, <Down> etc) produce plus, minus, underscore and equal characters in Vim?

Thanks.


----------



## sininen (Nov 4, 2013)

Nevermind,
`:imap <Up> =`
etc.


----------

